# newbie gto owner with question



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello! I just bought a 1970 gto with a 455. i have been playing with camaros and vettes with ls1/6's the last 15 years or so. Wanted to switch to classic american muscle and what better platform than a gto with a big block!
Any ways the question I have is i have been running synth. oil in my ls1's and was wondering if I have to worry about zddp levels in the oil if the engine has been converted to a roller? the specs are below. thanks and so far this forum looks great!

1) 1970 YC 455, 360 horse based motor (non-matching). Car came originally with a 400ci, the 400 is long gone. Installed is a year correct GTO YC 455 power plant. The current 455 was purchased and rebuilt in 2004 utilizing the guide to a Pontiac Magazine 560HP build-up. I chose to use cast-iron 1969 #62 casting cylinder heads ILO the Edelbrock aluminum RPM’s as mentioned in the article. The 455 however different by the differential in cylinder head spec. produces an immense amount of power. This motor has not been dyno tested however so the true horsepower and torque can only be speculated. I can tell you that this engine is healthy! This car is krazy fast and should be taken seriously when pressing the pedal to the floor...seriously!


a) Block: Tanked, bored .040 over and line honed

b) Pistons: Seal Power flat-tops with valve reliefs w/TRW rings

c) Rods: Stock- sized, balanced and honed with ARP studs

d) Crank: Trued and balanced

e) New bearings throughout 

f) Heads: Tanked, magna-fluxed, checked for deck true and machined for new Federal Mogul valves, guides, seals and Summit Racings “pro-series” rocker arm stud kit. Edelbrock RPM springs/retainers and ARP CH bolts 

g) Cam: Hyd. Competition Cams “Xtreme Energy” 284/296- 507/510 lift with *1.5 rockers.

h) Lifters: SLP heavy duty (standard bore)

i) Pushrods: Crane Energizer 5/16 x 9.170

j) Roller Rockers: Crane Energizer 7/16; 1.65 ratio (see g. above)

k) Oil Pump: Mellings 80lb. Hi Pressure

l) Timing Chain: Summit tru-roller

m) Oil Pan: Milidon gold anodized

n) 1. Intake: Edelbrock RPM with Edelbrock bolt kit 2. Carb: JET 800 cfm, Stage II, Quadrajet w/elect choke

o) 1. Fuel Pump: Holley 7lb. Electric 2. Inline filter and pressure gauge (see pics) set at 5.5 

p) Ignition: MSD Pro-Billet distributor, MSD 60,000v Coil, MSD-6A multiple spark ignition control module and Summit Pro-Wires high heat silicone HEI Blue.

q) Starter: Summit Pro-Torque 

r) Charging: A new 80 amp alternator was installed at time of the rebuild

s) Valve Covers: Summit Pro Tall’s/Chrome with Moroso breathers

t) Oil will be changed and all fluids checked before car leaves my possession


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

ml3126 said:


> Hello! I just bought a 1970 gto with a 455. i have been playing with camaros and vettes with ls1/6's the last 15 years or so. Wanted to switch to classic american muscle and what better platform than a gto with a big block!
> Any ways the question I have is i have been running synth. oil in my ls1's and was wondering if I have to worry about zddp levels in the oil if the engine has been converted to a roller? the specs are below. thanks and so far this forum looks great!
> 
> 1) 1970 YC 455, 360 horse based motor (non-matching). Car came originally with a 400ci, the 400 is long gone. Installed is a year correct GTO YC 455 power plant. The current 455 was purchased and rebuilt in 2004 utilizing the guide to a Pontiac Magazine 560HP build-up. I chose to use cast-iron 1969 #62 casting cylinder heads ILO the Edelbrock aluminum RPM’s as mentioned in the article. The 455 however different by the differential in cylinder head spec. produces an immense amount of power. This motor has not been dyno tested however so the true horsepower and torque can only be speculated. I can tell you that this engine is healthy! This car is krazy fast and should be taken seriously when pressing the pedal to the floor...seriously!
> ...


you can use synthetic if the engine has been converted over to roller lifters. i only see roller rockers on that list.


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

Freethinker good point I did not notice that. i got hold of previous owner and it does have tappet lifters. he told me he uses 10w40 so i will plan on using valvoline racing oil. thanks!


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just found out that pontiac did not have big or small blocks. I have alot to learn!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep all Pontiac blocks 326-455 are physically the same size. Sounds like a great project, lets see some pics of the car. What heads did he use, they will define your CR with flat top pistons, that the great thing about Pontiac motors the heads will all swap and can be used to dial in your CR for todays crappy gas. If your compression is over 9.5:1 you will want to run 104 gas to avoid detonation from the iron heads, and yes those 455's are torque monsters (500+) and make the power down low where you need it on the street. welcome to the reservation once you have a Pontiac you will be spoiled.


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

the heads are #62 casting. i am really stoked about this car. I have always loved gto's. the car has 84000 original miles and sheetmetal.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

that body style in that color is sharp. i have one the same color only its a convert.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Are sure that isn't 64?
62 is a 1969/68 428/400 head.

Sorry not trying to split hairs, just curious.


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

the heads are 62


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

beautiful car....the flat top fenders with eyebrows give it some of the nicest lines of all GTO's Cept maybe the 66'-67' "coke bottle", but i am a little bias on that account. Took the cues from the 69' firebird (my first car).

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice car ! One of my favorite years.:cheers Eric


----------

